# Día de los Muertos



## jacinta

I have always wanted to know how this holday is actually celebrated in this day and age in Latin America.  For instance, is it celebrated traditionally in the larger cities or is it only in smaller pueblos?  What do you and your families do for this holiday?  Also, have any of the aspects of Halloween reached the Latin American countries?

Siempre he tenido ganas de saber las tradiciones de esta fiesta y cómo se celebra en hoy día.  ¿En las ciudades grandes guardan las tradiciones o nada más en los pueblos?  ¿Cómo lo celebras tú y tu familia?  También, ha integrado algún aspecto de nuestro Halloween en los países del sur?

Pueden (podéis) escribir en el idioma que prefieran (prefiráis).


----------



## Rubns

Bueno, no soy latinoamericano pero bueno, te puedo hablar de lo que se hace en España el día de los muertos, que aquí se llama "Día de todos los Santos" (1 Nov.) y "Día de los difuntos" (2 Nov.). En Extremadura (la comunidad autónoma donde vivo) es típico el irse al campo a comer castañas tostadas, creo que en otros puntos de España también se hace. Y se va al cementerio a visitar las tumbas el día 1. Esto de la visita al cementerio es una tradición que se sigue manteniendo tanto en ciudades como pueblos aunque lógicamente está más arraigada en los pueblos. Mi abuela, todavía mantiene la tradición de encender una vela de esas rojas cuando anochece en el día de todos los santos y se queda encendida durante todo el día siguiente (día de los difuntos). Se dice que esto se hace para dar luz a aquellos que han muerto y no han encontrado su camino. 
En cuanto a Halloween pues parece que poco a poco está penetrando en nuestra cultura y cada vez más. Algo que la verdad no tiene razón de ser ya que aquí esa fiesta no tiene ningún sentido. Se celebran fiestas en las que tienes que ir disfrazado y hay gente que incluso pone sus calabazas. Pero es gracioso, es como si de pronto por Nueva York comienzan a ir por las calles las procesiones de Sevilla como la macarena jajaja No tendría ningún sentido.

Un Saludo!


----------



## esance

Hola Jacinta y Rubns,

El Día de Todos los Santos se celebra el 1 de noviembre y el Día de Los Difuntos al día siguiente, como ha dicho Rubns. Al igual que en América Latina es una fecha para recordar a los seres fallecidos. Los españoles acuden a los cementerios a poner flores, normalmente crisantemos, sobre las tumbas de sus difuntos. 

Esta es una fiesta más religiosa que pagana. La iglesia celebra una misa en memoria de los santos y nos recuerda nuestra relación con los que están al otro lado. Aunque son días de introspección y rezo, también hay cabida para el deleite del dulce típico: los huesos de santo. Este postre del tamaño del dedo pulgar está hecho con yema de huevo y azúcar. La nota de color de estas fiestas la ponen algunos mercados al sur del país con sus puestos engalanados de una manera muy especial. 

Mi experiencia en Barcelona es que es un día de fiesta y no trabajo! Lo niños cada vez más en los colegios y parques organizan el "halloween", que les permite disfrazarse y diversirte, incluso hay discotecas y salas de fiesta que organizan "la noche de halloween".

Port aventura en un parque temático que dedica una semana entera a "Halloween" y cada año tiene más éxito.

Imagino que entre las personas mayores y más religionsas seguirán conservando la tradición de ir al cementerio pero no es mi caso.

Espero que te sirva!

Saludos


----------



## jacinta

Disculpa, pero no debería de haber dicho "Latinoamérica" , que es una fiesta de todo el mundo de hablantes de español, ¿no?  Pensaba que esta fiesta empezaba con los Aztecas y por esa razón dirigí la pregunta a los del sur.

Muchas gracias, rubns y esance por sus observaciones.  La cosa de Halloween, aun no tienen ni idea por qué existe esta fiesta la mayoría de gente en este paíz.  Nada más que es muy divertido.

Espero oír de más países.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Hola, Jacinta. Tal vez en Mexico el Día de Difuntos católico se fusionó con alguna celebración de difuntos azteca, y me gustaría que algún mexicano entendido en el tema me hablara de ello.

En España ambas fiestas son de tradición católica.


----------



## patriv

Hola Jacinta, Rubns y Esance

En Galicia, cuando mi madre era pequeña, y todavía cuando yo era una niña, la víspera de todos los santos por la noche (31 de octubre) se ponían velas por los caminos, y la gente se escondía con sábanas por encima para asustar a los viandantes como si fueran fantasmas... 

Cuando me lo comentó mi madre me pareció divertido, porque se parece mucho a Halloween, y se celebraba hace más de 50 años. En Galicia siempre han sido muy supersticiosos y la "Santa Compaña" era de lo más temido ... Así que algo de la tradición de Halloween también es parte de nuestra cultura nacional. ¿Quizá alguna influencia celta?

No sé si alguien del foro podrá arrojar algo más de luz sobre el tema.

Sobre la celebración del día de los muertos en latinoamérica, sólo puedo hablar de un programa de televisión que vi, en el que salían las celebraciones del día de los muertos en Méjico. Se iban con la comida a pasar el día en el cementerio. Espero que sus cementerios sean más espaciosos que los nuestros. No me imagino lo que ocurriría aquí si al cementerio de la Almudena (Madrid) nos fuésemos todos los que tenemos a alguien enterrado a comer... Igual se nos hundía el suelo y acabábamos jugando al cinquillo con los tatarabuelos!  (disculpad la broma algo macabra)


----------



## Silvia B

In Italy we have this tradition too (sorry, I don't speak spanish, but I understood something....  ).
This is a catholic tradition and all catholics all over the world know about this celebration". 
It has nothing to do with Halloween, it is a religious tradition and there are no parties or funny things. We just want to remember all our relatives who are no more with us.

(Correct my mistakes..............!)


----------



## mi_cielo898

Silvia is right. This is a Catholic tradition.

We also celebrate this in the Philippines. November 1 is called "All Saints Day" and November 2 is called "All Souls Day".  I've only realized it now that we also call November 1 as "Todos los Santos" but then the Spanish name for NOvember 2 is not used! 

1 and 2 November are holidays in my country because most Catholics go to their provinces to visit the graves of their loved ones.  So, every 31st October bus terminals are packed and the traffic is always heavy. 

On the 1st of November, we go to the the cemetery, light candles, say prayers for our deceased relatives and all those who have passed away. We also go to mass. Many people stay the whole night in the cemetery. 

This is also a time for families and relatives to reunite and since many stay the whole night, there is always food! =) Then we tell stories, including anecdotes about the dearly departed.

When we were kids, my cousins and I used to make candle balls out of the drippings for fun. =) 

As a whole, this is a very spiritual event.


----------



## braco

En Venezuela se recuerdan a los muertos, la gente va a el cementerio a llevar flores a sus seres queridos que han fallecido, no hay celebracion ni ritos importantes.


----------



## valerie

In Catalunya, at that moment of the year, we have sweets called 'panellets' which are made of almonds, sugar, and pine nuts, and are really delicious. They may have different additional flavours, orange, lemon, chocolate, etc... 
I can not say if it is related to all saints day celebration and how, but there is at least coincidence in time.

This is also the season of 'La castañera', an old woman coming down to the village to sell the chest nuts she has gathered in the mountain. Children sing a song laughing at the old woman clothes.


----------



## Silvia B

Another thing:
In Italy we all go to the cemetery - all cemeteries where our relatives are - and then stay together with all the family until the evening. Often this is an opportunity to stay together and spend a day playing, eating and talking.
For me it's a really pleasant day.


----------



## aurayfrance

We celebrate these days in France, too. They are called la "Toussaint" et "le jour des morts". In effect, only "la Toussaint" is not worked and, for many people, it's the only opportunity in the year to go to their relatives's tombs. They bring flowers named chrysanthèmes, chrysanthemums in English, crisantemo in Spanish, which are only sold this day and for that purpose.


----------



## belén

During the Todos los Santos festivities and dates around it, in Spain it is traditional that each city in the country has a theater where Don Juan Tenorio, the play by Zorrilla, is staged. I don't know what the connection with the play and the dates is, but I have always found this fact interesting.  
They also play it on TV.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Belén, that is a very good comment, I didn't think of it. The connection betwen the "día de difuntos" and the play "Don Juan Tenorio" is that the final act of the play (I don't want to spoil it for you, it is worth reading!) takes place on that very night and the subject of it is closely related to the dead.


----------



## belén

aaaahhhh, thanks so much Lady B. I won't miss it this November!!!


----------



## jacinta

braco said:
			
		

> En Venezuela se recuerdan a los muertos, la gente va a el cementerio a llevar flores a sus seres queridos que han fallecido, no hay celebracion ni ritos importantes.



Es interesante tu comentario y quisiera saber más de tu país en cuanto a esta fiesta. Entonces, ¿no se vende cosas por la calle acerca del día de los muertos?  ¿No hay golosinas especiales ni nada? 

Y una pregunta a todos:  ¿Si yo anduviera por una calle de una ciudad en tu país en este tiempo, qué vería?


----------



## belén

Aquí en España dependiendo de la región.

Te cuento lo que yo conozco:

En Mallorca - en las pastelerías verás colgando unos dulces que se llaman "Rosarios", son como los rosarios de rezar pero  gigantes y hechos de mazapan y frutas confitadas. Son regalos que hacen los padrinos y madrinas a sus ahijados en la época de Todos los Santos.

En Cataluña - en las pastelerías (¡como verás el tema se concentra en estos establecimientos!) verás unos pastelitos que ya fueron descritos anteriormente, se llaman panellets y están colocados en bandejas en los escaparates para hacerlos bien apetecibles.

Luego hay un marketing con el Halloween estadounidense importante, así que en muchos comercios de todo el país verás las típicas decoraciones de esta época, calabazas, calaveras etc.

Espero que te haya gustado el paseíto.
Belén


----------



## jacinta

Sí. muchas gracias Belen, ¡me gustó el paseo!  Por no poder viajar mucho estos dias, los comentarios de todos me hacen sentir como si estuviera allí.


----------



## belén

Acabo de mudarme a Madrid y he estado preguntando y como no, en las pastelerías venden unas cosas llamadas "Huesos de Santo" por esta época...
Debe ser algún tipo de dulce


----------



## rob.returns

Would that be zorro/zorilla? Is it thesame?





			
				belen said:
			
		

> During the Todos los Santos festivities and dates around it, in Spain it is traditional that each city in the country has a theater where Don Juan Tenorio, the play by Zorrilla, is staged. I don't know what the connection with the play and the dates is, but I have always found this fact interesting.
> They also play it on TV.


----------



## murena

En México, en general el Haloween ha penetrado bastante. Sin embargo en los pueblos y en las ciudades pequeñas, el dia de muertos se celebra según la tradición. También en las ciudades, en algunos barrios se celebra.

La gente va al camposanto en la noche y adornan las tumbas, principalmente usando una flor naranja llamada xempazuchitl. También en las casas, se hace un altar en honor a los parientes difuntos, en los que se colocan fotos de ellos y alimentos y bebidas para que el difunto en la noche venga a recordar esos gustos de su vida mundana.

Se prepara un pan dulce llamado "pan de muerto" hecho con levadura, y también son muy tradicionales los craneos hechos de azúcar, que se regalan a las amistades, con su nombre escrito en la frente.

Otra tradición son las calaveritas, que son versos con rima escritos por la gente, y que narran de forma graciosa el encuentro con la Muerte de amigos o personajes de la política.

Sé que existe alguna raíz de las culturas prehispánicas en esta celebración, que se fusionó con la tradición católica, pero no conozco bien esa historia. También es tradicional la presentación de la obra Don Juan Tenorio.

Por último, lugares tradicionales para ser turista en Dia de Muertos, es Pátzcuaro y Oaxaca, aunque en general en cualquier lugar se celebra y vale la pena prescenciarlo.


----------



## astronauta

En Mexico la tradicion (ya menos en las grandes ciudades, pero mas popular en los pueblos) es que se hacen   ALTARES en las casas y se ponen fotos de los muertos de la casa y se ponen los platillos o bebidas favoritos del los difuntos (que despues se comen) se adornan con muchas flores, con papel de colores picado, el tradicional dulce de calabaza en tacha (piloncillo) y el pan de muerto, que es un pan dulce y redondo con adornos de masa en forma de huesos (parece tetrico pero no lo es, es muy divertido) luego la gente se va al cememnterio con muchisimas flores de cempasuchil (una flor muy llamativa y llena de color naranja) y la gente va a visitar a las tumbas, muchos hacen hasta un picnic y se ponen a recordar a los muertos con anecdotas y recuerdos, se contratan trios o hasta mariachis y no es raro que se queden hasta el amanecer....

La gente compra craneos de azucar y chocolate y los regala a las amistades, los mas simpaticos les ponen el nombre de la persona a los que se los regalaran en la frente...

El Tenorio es tambien muy representativo y se cuelgan las imagenes de   LA CATRINA (caricatura de Posadas sobre una esqueleta muy coqueta y sonriente).

Esta es sin duda mi fiesta favorita.

Halloween se ha colado ya desde hace unos an~os, y eso no me gusta....

DIA DE MUERTOS EN MEXICO


----------



## Luja

Hi, Every body

If you come to visit my city ( Barranquilla-Colombia ) you'd see the cemetery area full of flowers and candles, people from all neighborhoods go to different cemeteries (we have like 6) to visit their relatives and buy flowers and candles for the graves. Some of them specially women stay there for hours just praying.
  I don't like this kind of tradition cuz I think people go there to suffer again and again for their relatives, and I'm sure their souls are not there so they don't need us to go there and cry....  



PD:  Corrections are welcome ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## manana

Hola:

En Chile  es día feriado y  los católicos acuden a misa  y luego se van  a los cementerios a visitar a los familiarares y amigos  que ya no están llevándoles flores y velas.
Aunque   yo no soy católica igual  voy a visitar la tumba de mis padres y también les llevo  flores. A pesar de ser una festividad católica ya  es una costumbre muy extendida y no importa  la  religión que se profece,  este es el día en que visitamos a nuestros muertos.   
Los cementerios  se ven muy bonitos, todos coloridos y  perfumados. Allí  me siento un rato, no a rezar, pero sí a recordarlos.
También  aquí está entrando la moda de celebrar  Halloween entre los niños. Esta  idea comenzó en la gente de clase alta que  en general tiene a sus hijos en colegios ingleses,  pero con el tiempo  se ha ido extendiendo  a otros estratos de la sociedad.  Es como los malls, en un comienzo existían unos pocos en el barrio alto, sin embargo,  hoy en día  los encuentras por todas partes.

Saludos,


----------



## asm

Estas explicacion es muy buena, solo añado que el dia de muertos ha tomado un giro en los ultimos años por dos fenomenos relativamente independientes. 

Por un lado la cuestion estetica y la mistica involucrada en la festividad hicieron de esta celebracion RELIGIOSA (catolica) una celebracion mas CULTURAL (estetica, recordando a los muertos, etc.). Los altares que antes eran casi exclusivos de la gente pobre pasaron a ser del dominion publico. Ahora es comun ver altares en oficinas, escuelas, entre otros lugares publicos. Es facil encontrar fotos (y sitios de internet) que hablan de la celebracion, pero sobre todo el foco esta en la parte estetica (colores, la representacion de la muerte, la mezcla de flores, comida y artefactos que tuvo el difunto) y en la parte cultural (como la gente enfrenta la muerte). El dia de muertos ahora es muy diferente a lo que vivieron nuestros abuelos. Tambien cabe senalar que hay mucha diferenciacion en funcion de la clase social. Aunque no es absoluto, me permito asegurar que la gente pobre celebra mas esta fecha que la gente de mas dinero. Nunca llegue a ver un solo altar en casas de gente "rica y urbana" cuando era nino. Seguramente ahora algunos lo haran con mas frecuencia.
Por otro lado creo que el Halloween americano esta ejerciendo una fuerte influencia en la celebracion, ahora los ninos salen a pedir su "halloween" cuando en el pasado la gente lo hacia con la "calavera". Las fiestas de disfraces y el pedir dulces esta abriendose paso en la tradicion.

No puedo olvidar el año en el que trabaje en una escuela de alumnos con mucho dinero. Hicieron unos cuadros plasticos y unas representaciones muy bonitas, retomaron mucho del modelo tradicional del dia de muertos. Las presentaciones fueron un exito, pero cuando termino "el teatro" (habia representaciones actuadas), escuche a varias alumnas decir: vamos a cambiarnos, para poder ir a pedir Halloween e ir a comer a McDonalds.
El sincretismo, entre religion y clase social es muy fuerte. 
Puedo asegurar que en Mexico la celebracion del dia de muertos cambia mucho entre zonas urbanas y rurales, y entre las diferentes clases sociales.

Saludos






			
				murena said:
			
		

> En México, en general el Haloween ha penetrado bastante. Sin embargo en los pueblos y en las ciudades pequeñas, el dia de muertos se celebra según la tradición. También en las ciudades, en algunos barrios se celebra.
> 
> La gente va al camposanto en la noche y adornan las tumbas, principalmente usando una flor naranja llamada xempazuchitl. También en las casas, se hace un altar en honor a los parientes difuntos, en los que se colocan fotos de ellos y alimentos y bebidas para que el difunto en la noche venga a recordar esos gustos de su vida mundana.
> 
> Se prepara un pan dulce llamado "pan de muerto" hecho con levadura, y también son muy tradicionales los craneos hechos de azúcar, que se regalan a las amistades, con su nombre escrito en la frente.
> 
> Otra tradición son las calaveritas, que son versos con rima escritos por la gente, y que narran de forma graciosa el encuentro con la Muerte de amigos o personajes de la política.
> 
> Sé que existe alguna raíz de las culturas prehispánicas en esta celebración, que se fusionó con la tradición católica, pero no conozco bien esa historia. También es tradicional la presentación de la obra Don Juan Tenorio.
> 
> Por último, lugares tradicionales para ser turista en Dia de Muertos, es Pátzcuaro y Oaxaca, aunque en general en cualquier lugar se celebra y vale la pena prescenciarlo.


----------



## meili

Luja said:
			
		

> I don't like this kind of tradition cuz I think people go there to suffer again and again for their relatives, and I'm sure their souls are not there so they don't need us to go there and cry....


Your nick means tears, right? 

I know when we were little, we always look forward to November 1 like we treat any holidays, or at least  that is the case for me and my cousinns, not to forget my playmates.

At least a week or two before November 1, my Grandparents and other able family members would already visit the cemetery to clean the surroundings and repaint the tomb (usually the color is white), in preparation for the blessing and the visit on All Saints Day/All Souls Day.

We sleep late during the night of October 31st as I usually watch my Grandmother arrange flowers and candles and prepare _bicos_ and other dishes and other finger foods.

Early the next morning I was always the one to be the first family member at the cemetery (as the cemetery is only about 200 mtrs away from our house). I have two brothers who had already passed away.  Aunts and Uncles and other cousins would arrive not later in the morning bringing flowers and candles too.  We stay at the cemetery almost the whole day and late at night - praying, chatting, playing, eating - like we are there to share that time with the departed love ones.

Perhaps, if we soulfully miss a departed love one, of course, it is ok to cry.


----------



## supercrom

Actually, we Peruvians do not celebrate this holiday, I think it is celebrated on the 1st November. We celebrate "El Día de los Santos", a day when we remember all the Saints and some anonymous Saints who were very religious.
On (¿¿at??) Halloween we should celebrate "El día de la canción criolla", an official celebration established by the government. Although a lot of people really enjoy Halloween because it is widespread and very commercialised (some shops sell a lot, especially malls).

Regards

*Supercrom*


----------



## liwanag

Yes it is well celebrated in the Phillippines but over the years i have noticed
that the real essence of this occasion has long been forgotten.Nov 1 and 2 
are being celebrated like its some sort of a festival.You would see people gathered in the cemetery gambling w/ the radio in full volume,there is laughter all around and drinking as well.Over the years it has become bad to worst.


----------



## Nowaihed

astronauta said:
			
		

> En Mexico la tradicion (ya menos en las grandes ciudades, pero mas popular en los pueblos) es que se hacen altares en las casas y se ponen fotos de los muertos de la casa y se ponen los platillos o bebidas favoritos del los difuntos (que despues se comen) se adornan con muchas flores, con papel de colores picado, el tradicional dulce de calabaza en tacha (piloncillo) y el pan de muerto, que es un pan dulce y redondo con adornos de masa en forma de huesos (parece tetrico pero no lo es, es muy divertido) luego la gente se va al cememnterio con muchisimas flores de cempasuchil (una flor muy llamativa y llena de color naranja) y la gente va a visitar a las tumbas, muchos hacen hasta un picnic y se ponen a recordar a los muertos con anecdotas y recuerdos, se contratan trios o hasta mariachis y no es raro que se queden hasta el amanecer....
> 
> La gente compra craneos de azucar y chocolate y los regala a las amistades, los mas simpaticos les ponen el nombre de la persona a los que se los regalaran en la frente...
> 
> El Tenorio es tambien muy representativo y se cuelgan las imagenes de la catrina (caricatura de Posadas sobre una esqueleta muy coqueta y sonriente).
> 
> Esta es sin duda mi fiesta favorita.
> 
> Halloween se ha colado ya desde hace unos an~os, y eso no me gusta....
> día de muertos en México


 
Esta es una excelente explicación del día de muertos en México, sin embargo, no solamente en los pueblos sino también en grandes ciudades como Jalapa, Veracruz, aun se conserva esta tradición. En las escuelas se acostumbra hacer competencia entre los alumnos de altares de muertos y desarrollan todas las tradiciones de la región. Cada región tiene un diferentes estilo de altar que son elaborados como nos comenta astronauta. En la ciudad de Coatepec, a 8 kms de Jalapa, acostumbran poner gradas antes de llegar al altar y en cada grada van poniendo determinado tipo de alimentos. En Naolinco, también tienen sus tradiciones, aquí la gente pone su altar y todos pueden ir a visitar los altares, sean amigos o no, y serás obsequiado con alguna golosina o tamal. También en la ciudad de Jalapa, tienen sus altares al igual que en cada lugar de la región. En el museo de antropología ponen muestras y ademas en la casa de la cultura, los cuales son llevados a cabo siguiendo fielmente la tradición de cada lugar.
También visitamos los altares en los diferentes hogares, de los amigos, donde serás obsequiado con tamales y chocolate. Lo mas agradable de todo esto, es que es una verdadera fiesta donde el día de muertos, lejos de ser un día triste, es un día de fiesta.


----------



## googoostuff

I know this is kind of late but *D**IA DE LOS MUERTOS as perhaps most Americans are familiar with is mostly a Mexican tradition*. If your not Mexican and so before you argue please read...many are not aware that this is Mexico's own unique celebration:

Mexico is the closest country that Americans are exposed to when it comes to this celebration and so I wanted to clear up any confusions because I see on many forums that Americans want to know more about it and end up getting info about other countries' celebration of All Saints Day and All Souls day. 

The people from those countries kindly responding to the questions perhaps don't realize that theirs is not exactly the same celebration as Mexico's Dia De Los Muertos which Americans are inquiring about and most often exposed to, especially in the Southwest U.S. where it is also celebrated in many parts. I'm a U.S. born of Mexican descent from California, so I know both cultures and i will try to bridge the gap here. 

I'll let others go into specifics of how its celebrated in Mexico but, in general it is *ancient and a precolombian celebration of the Aztecs dating THOUSANDS of years back, before Christianity.* So you see, it is not the same as the Catholic celebration, which didnt even exsist yet. 

It is much more colorful and whimsical than the Saints/Souls day others celebrate. I would say more spiritual too but then some may want to argue the point. But it is a very spiritual time, spirits are visiting, being invited back home and their presence is felt. "Dead uncle bob  is coming for dinner tonight, make sure an extra plate is set and his tequila and smokes are ready for him"  (jokingly stated) 

In a way it has merged with the Catholic traditions as most of the ancient ways have. I guess it was necessary to "hide" their traditions from the Spanish who "converted" the natives into Catholics. It was a ritual the Spaniards would try unsuccessfully to eradicate.The Natives had to find a way to continue celebrating their old ways. Luckily for them, there was a convenient holy day/s on the Catholic calendar that seemed similar.

Yes, Mexico being a very Catholic nation there is no way to eliminate prayers and crosses from just about anything BUT Dia De Los Muertos is mostly the ancient Aztec celebration. So in Mexico it is Dia de Los Muertos (dead children Nov. 1 and dead adults Nov 2)  alongside All Saints and All Souls. 

Inside the actual churches and die hard Catholics there 'probably' call it saints and souls day (since the Azted celebration would I guess be pagan) - ive never been there on those days unfortunately to see how those persons refer to it, but the majority of Mexicans are performing many Aztec rituals which I'm sure vary from region to region.

Anyhow, make sure you look for info on the right celebration whether it be one or the other so as not to get confused. Also, other south American countries may also have their native traditions on this day (i wouldnt know about the celebrations in those native cultures) but in general Mexico's Day of The Dead is Aztec/or other native tribes of Mexico and you can look up and find exactly which Aztec Gods and rituals specifically on the web.

Hope I helped. Of course then you have Halloween thrown in on the eve before to confuse even more! And yes because we are neighbors, unfortunately this is affecting Mexico's celebration. I LOVE Halloween but its unfortunte that its consumerism/marketing is affecting a spiritual day. Here at home, I will teach my baby the difference between the two (or three celebrations I guess  ).

Come to Oceanside California! Our city celebrates dia de los muertos with a big city festivity to give _a small_ taste of what its about. This year its on Oct. 29th I'd post the link to pictures but Im a newbie here and I can post links i guess.


----------



## HUMBERT0

googoostuff said:


> I'll let others go into specifics of how its celebrated in Mexico but, in general it is *ancient and a precolombian celebration of the Aztecs dating THOUSANDS of years back, before Christianity.* So you see, it is not the same as the Catholic celebration, which didnt even exsist yet.


Creo que estás confundiendo un poco las cosas, los azteca/mexica fueron los últimos de siete tribus nahuas provenientes del norte, que se establecieron en el valle central de México, allí fundaron la cuidad de México-Tenochtitlán en 1325 “*no hace miles de años*”, hoy ciudad de México a secas, de ahí el nombre del país “_y no que todos seamos descendientes de los mexica, recuerda que no eran el único pueblo que habitaba estas tierras, aunque éstos sí lograron subyugar a muchos pueblos circunvecinos, que incorporaron a su imperio_”.
 
En cuanto a la celebración, algo he oído, que se fusionaron elementos de costumbres precolombinas y las traídas por los europeos.
Vivo en una región con una alta influencia de los Estados Unidos, cuando era niño el holleween era muy popular entre la gente de por aquí, la sociedad hizo un esfuerzo por minimizar su celebración y darle preferencia a la festividad del día de los muertos, y así perdió importancia el holloween, pero últimamente está volviendo a resurgir, inclusive en los programas de televisión que nos llegan del interior ya lo fomentan como si fuera parte de la cultura, y he conocido gente que viene de la ciudad de México que tienen más arraigadas celebraciones como holloween, día de gracias, etc. que ni nosotros que literalmente colindamos con los estaunidenses.

Saludos.


----------



## googoostuff

Humberto, thank you for the correction. He is correct. 

I wrote "Aztecas" pero mas abajo you will note that I wrote /slash other tribes because I know the Aztecs are not the only indigenous tribes in Mexico now or thousands of years before. Its hard to explain in detail and in a few words and get it all right and i'm no scholar either! hahaha so experts correct me please. I can always learn something new. 

Es cierto los Aztecas llegaron mas tarde. Pero hay mucho texto que senala que la celebracion tiene miles de anos....."Esto era un ritual que la gente indígena había estado practicando al menos 3,000 años"

Regardless, _antes_ de los Espanoles...y _antes_ de que Mexico y su gente conociera la religion Catolica. Por eso es que tiene un poco de los dos. A los Americanos como al autor (?) de este tema/thread les gusta mucho lo colorido que es especificamente en Mexico gracias a la cultura indigena de Mexico. Es algo de que estar orgullosos! De nuestros antepasados Indigenas. Morenitos y toda la cosa. Sorry pero el nopal de la frente nadie me lo quita. Ni la conquista ni mi nuevo origen natal. 

Es MUY lamentable lo que dices sobre el Halloween. La Ciudad de Mexico (de donde mis padres son) estara mas lejos que tu lugar de nacimiento, en distancia fisica, pero por ser un gran centro de negocios, communicacion, television, la capital, etcetera esta quizas tiene mas intercambios culturales con Estados Unidos (y porque Estadonidienses como mis hermanos que viven alli, celebran las dos culturas como Thanksgiving). Its give and take. Cuantas celebraciones Mexicanas no hay en Estados Unidos? Mucho MAS que la influencia de celebraciones Estaunidenses en Mexico. 

Voy cada ano y el ultimo horror que vi fue un McDonalds en el centro historico, frente al Zocalo (the heart of Mexico) and within the beautiful old buildings of Spanish colonial times and Aztec ruins. GROSS. I complained and my husband (non Mexican) tiene razon al decir bueno, no es toda la culpa de los Estados Unidos. Son los Mexicanos que acceptan por bien o mal esta invasion commercial. 

PERO se tiene que visitar la ciudad para ver que hay MUCHA cultura indigena. Tanta tanta, bellisima. Para empesar, es una ciudad donde no es facil ir de un lado a otro sin usar palabras en Nahuatl. Esta en todas partes/nombres. Si, la ciudad es un contraste de viejo y nuevo en cuanto a cultura. Pero lo bueno es que aun hay MUCHO viejo de que disfrutar. Aun siento que el imperio Azteca aun se siente cuando se visita varios puntos de la ciudad. *chills* just imagining myself there.

disculpen mi Espanol! I had to learn to read and write it on my own. No me lo tomen a mal. Ok i think thats all i'll post. I'm sure we are way off the subject now. Hope i helped. Gotta go take care of my baby now, que dia de los muertos its all about mamilitas/biberones/milk bottles around here!


----------



## rocioteag

Encontre un docto muy interesante, esta editado, pero habla de la tradición mexicana del dia de muertos y su fusión con la tradición católica.

Por otro lado, el hallowen actual tiene, también, raices de origen pagano, los druidas, que la Iglesia católica junto con el dia de todos los santos.

Es interesante conocer como tanto el hallowen  ha mantenido en esencia su raiz pagana, a pesar de haberse en su momento, conjuntado con las fiestas católicas, en tanto que en el día de muertos, la fusión ha dado como resultado una fiesta hermosa en colorido y contenido.


----------



## googoostuff

Mira que de informacion! Interesting how much fusion there was with the Catholic holy days from previous cultures.Se lo voy a pasar a mi amiga/maestra de secundaria para sus estudiantes ya que se vienen estas festividades.

Y si, muy interesante que a pesar de todo Halloween es muy pagano aun. Seria interesante estudiar mas a fondo que ha facilitado para que siga siendo pagano apesar de la influencia/intento de la religion Catolica.


----------



## rocioteag

Otro documento, editado tambien, ya que no se como incluir las paginas de donde obtengo la información.

Acerca del hallowen, y por ende el porque sigue siendo mayormente pagana... Nada tenia que ver con el dia de muertos.....


----------



## Yuribear

rob.returns said:


> Would that be zorro/zorilla? Is it thesame?



Hi rob, 
No, it is not the same. they are talking about this play written by José Zorrilla.


----------



## natasha2000

belen said:


> aaaahhhh, thanks so much Lady B. I won't miss it this November!!!


 
Maybe you would like to read the original (El Burlador de Sevilla y convidado de piedra) written by Tirso de Molina, who was actually the creator of Don Juan myth. This one is the only religious version , and it has more to do with the very same Día de los Muertos, than the romantic versions of Zorilla and Molière, or Lord Byron or Mozart, whose works speak more about Don Juan as a romantic character of an irresistible lover than as the moralistic character who is firstly a punishement of God for women and then he himself was also punished by God for daring to challenge the Death, which is the original moralistic point Molina created this character for.


----------



## Artemis1024

This is strange, because where I live we only recognize Dia de los Muertos and Dia de las Brujas, Halloween. rarely do I hear about All Saints Day and All Souls Day.


----------



## Silent letter

En realidad, todas estas celebraciones tienen un vínculo común. No es coincidencia que se celebren en la misma fecha. De hecho coinciden con la noche más larga del año en el hemisferio norte. Esta es la razón por la que en diferentes culturas, que asociaban el día a los vivos y la noche a los muertos, se estableciera un paralelismo y se llegara a la conclusión de que en esta noche, la más larga del año, los muertos andaban por la tierra. En Europa fueron los celtas los que extendieron " Halloween" desde el mar Negro hasta el sudoeste de la península ibérica, norte de Italia, Gran Bretaña e Irlanda.

Cuando la religión católica se extiende, va absorbiendo las celebraciones "paganas" e integra sus ceremonias en ellas por lo que el original " Halloween": "all allow's eve" se transforma en " All soul's day" y luego en "All Saints day".

Galicia, el norte de Escocia, Irlanda - hay más por supuesto- son algunos de los lugares en los que puede verse reflejado el elemento celta de una forma más evidente. Desde estos dos últimos se llevó a los Estados Unidos y desde ahí, gracias a la influencia del cine, el límite ha sido el cielo.

En cuanto al Día de los difuntos en Méjico, sólo sé lo que he visto en películas y es impresionante. Me aventuraría a decir que la razón es la misma. Máxime cuando la civilización maya destacaba por su alto grado de conocimiento en astronomía y otras ciencias. De esta "convivencia" entre la tradición maya y la católica - con la "colonización" , surge esta maravillosa tradición.

En resumidas cuentas, todo acaba estando relacionado. Eso es lo maravilloso de esta celebración.

Por cierto, en Canarias - España - también coincide con la recogida de castañas; otra vez astronomía, cosechas. Creo que esa es la razón por la que en muchos sitios se asocia esta fecha con actividades en las que se asan castañas y es muy común encontrar puestos en la que las venden asadas. El día uno de noviembre es habitual acudir al cementerio a visitar las tumbas de tus familiares y llevarles flores. 

Agradecería correcciones si voy muy desencaminada.

Saludos,
Silent Letter

So we can say " All that Sky"

Sorry for not translating my post into English. It's too late here and I'm almost asleep. I'll try to translate it next week, if someone is interested in it.


----------



## Miguel Antonio

Silent letter said:


> De hecho coinciden con la noche más larga del año en el hemisferio norte.
> 
> Agradecería correcciones si voy muy desencaminada.


 La noche más larga del año en el hemisferio norte es  el solsticio de invierno, entre el 20 y 21 de diciembre. El día de Todos los Santos es el punto intermedio entre el equinocio de otoño y el solsticio de invierno.


----------



## Silent letter

Gracias por la corrección. 

Thanks a lot. 

Silent Letter


----------



## Silent letter

rocioteag said:


> Encontre un docto muy interesante, esta editado, pero habla de la tradición mexicana del dia de muertos y su fusión con la tradición católica.
> 
> Por otro lado, el hallowen actual tiene, también, raices de origen pagano, los druidas, que la Iglesia católica junto con el dia de todos los santos.
> 
> Es interesante conocer como tanto el hallowen ha mantenido en esencia su raiz pagana, a pesar de haberse en su momento, conjuntado con las fiestas católicas, en tanto que en el día de muertos, la fusión ha dado como resultado una fiesta hermosa en colorido y contenido.


 
Es increible la de información que uno consigue gracias a estos foros. He leído el archivo y es increible. Simplemente me gustaría matizar una información que se incluye y según mis datos, no es del todo exacta. Transcribo literalmente una de estas  frases: " Cabe destacar que esta creencia no es totalmente española, se trata de costumbres chinas y egipcias del siglo VIII que les fueron heredadas a través de los árabes. "

En ella, se atribuye a los árabes el origen de estas tradiciones en España y no es del todo cierto ya que antes de que éstos llegaran a la península ibérica, los celtas, procedentes del norte de Italia y actual Suiza, se extendieron desde el Mar Caspio hasta el norte y sudoeste de la península, llegando a establecerse en gran parte de Europa occidental, Gran Bretaña e Irlanda. Muchas de  sus creencias y tradiciones eran similares a las comentadas en este foro cuando hace referencia a culturas precolombinas.

Conviene recordar que el extremo sur de Francia y de la península ibérica- actualmente España y Portugal-, no sufrió los rigores de la glaciación por lo que fue lugar de reunión y refugio de muchísimos pueblos procedentes de Europa y de toda Asia, auténtico "meeting point" y confluencia de culturas. 

Mucho después y gracias a la llegada de los pueblos árabes, grandes viajeros y por ende, poseedores de una vasta cultura, extendieron muchas de sus costumbres y conocimientos por gran parte de la península, especialmente la costa este y sur de España.

Me encanta este foro y me gustaría saber más de las culturas precolombinas; en estos temas estoy completamente a ciegas. Como canaria - y a la vez española- que soy, también nosotros tenemos una cultura prehispánica, con nuestros aborígenes y estamos muy conectados con América ya que de aquí no sólo arribaron barcos con Colón, en su rumbo a América sino también porque muchos canarios han emigrado a la América hispanohablante desde los inicios de las, - permítanme llamarlas así- relaciones entre España y América. Por ello, pido disculpas por mi ignorancia en mucho de estos aspectos y agradezco cualquier corrección.

Un saludo 
Silent Letter


----------

